# Photoshop Help!!!! ;A; Please help me!!!!



## Tartii (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm currently looking to find a place to download the 'CLoud' option for Render. 

 Does anyone know where I can find that specific thing?

 I need it for an effect on a picture I'm working on.



 For this particular tutorial I need the 'Filter>Render>Cloud' Option. Yet unfortuantly my photoshop doesn't have it. Do you know where I can get it? ;A;

 This is the tutorial:

http://isip-bata.deviantart.com/art/rain-tutorial-6900584


----------



## krisCrash (Mar 19, 2009)

which photoshop version? Render > Clouds is usually standard

I have CS2... try putting this in your Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CS2\Plug-Ins\Filters folder

http://kriscrash.dk/d/Clouds.8BF that's the filter file as far as I can see


----------



## tomwaya (Mar 23, 2009)

Heya,
This is something I've been looking into lately too. I've found that though the rain effect you're after is quite cool the more advanced and effective method is this one >

http://www.giveupalready.com/showthread.php?t=64917

I used it on this picture I did which I think turned out kinda well>

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2077732/

This more advacned method still uses the cloud trick, but more for a background texture. The cloud filter is also not an essential element of the technique so you may be able to find a way around it.


----------

